# recipes



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I was surfing the net for a few good recipes and found this site. I don't how to add links, however, it is called hunter angler gardener cook. Enjoy!!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's that one and one other that folks might enjoy.
http://honest-food.net/

http://www.greenmarketrecipes.com/
This one has some duck recipes.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I've always come up with good ways to cook my game,however, the internet has expanded the choices. Enjoy!!(I should have credited this phrase to the Gabby gourmet). Lol


----------



## aureliofartthing (Jun 29, 2021)

Cooky said:


> Here's that one and one other that folks might enjoy.
> https://gliving.com
> 
> Cooking at Home -- Greenmarket Recipes
> This one has some duck recipes.


i tried this recipe many times, thanks for the recipe


----------

